# Caribbean Vacations Forums > The Rest of the French West Indies >  >  Dire Health Situations in both Guadeloupe and Martinique

## stbartshopper

Please look in the main section of the Forum for the reports as of today.
I am just a laymen but if you have travel plans to any of these islands, you may wsnt to reconsider.

----------

